# osprey lake Carp?



## lil red

i know this used to be a big carp place but i have been there a lot and came up with noting... it seems only bluegill and bass are there. is this true?


----------



## Garyoutlaw77

The Lake has some respectable leftovers from the old Darby paylake days but for the past 5+ years the Carp have been targeted heard & that has made *some* of the Fish not as easy to catch. 
I also heard from a local who's always around that he saw those "fancy Carp anglers" release at least 2 Carp directly into the Darby behind the Lake but had no proof.

I don't fish here that often but do think the Carp fishing quality has declined from years past but that sounds like an excuse for smart old Carp not wanting to be caught


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

Plenty of big carp are still available there, I know a number of guys who fish it in the spring before the weeds come on and again in the fall after they die off.

It has been fished hard and some of those carp have been taken a handful of times. Carp are smart so I am sure they are getting wise to the typical baits and presentations.


----------



## BottomBouncer

There's only so many times a carp is going to dive into a pile of corn. I was bassin' there earlier this year and saw a nice, big white koi cruising around. I know I haven't seen or heard of this one coming out yet.

As far as people removing the carp...yeah, I can imagine a few people who would do some **** like that.

If you really want to test yourself, then keep fishing it. It is probably the closest thing in this area to a UK style carp lake as far as fishing for pressured carp goes. That's when you really need to focus on your presentation.

If you don't care about all that and just want to catch then go to cosi.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77

Look anything like these?


----------



## Buckeye Bob

I sure wish I could catch someone releasing Osprey carp into the Darby....several guys I know, including myself, really like Osprey and do our best to release any carp back into the lake as unharmed as possible.

This last March/April I fished it 5 times for carp, probably landed 20 carp...water and air temps were pretty cold but the carp were there. Only one time did I struggle for a bite and that was when I tried a spot I'd never fished before but right at the end managed to land one.

Here's a couple samples...all released unharmed back into the lake to enjoy another day. 

















Good fishing all..see you on the bank.


----------



## BottomBouncer

Garyoutlaw77 said:


> Look anything like these?


The one I saw was solid white and probably between 15-20lbs. I had polarized glasses on and could see it in about 4 fow very clearly.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77

Nope don't think these could have grown that fast - After letting a guy land a Carp on my rods it only took me asking him if he thought he wanted to waste his time trying to catch the only Blue Cat left in the Lake with those Koi or use some of my bait ..was the best trade I've made in years (even if I just fed the Bass)


----------



## BottomBouncer

If a person could get a topwater frog out to those distant weed tops or a float with a nice shiner. Sometimes the bass are blowing apart those weeds.


----------

